# Looking for work MA



## BelviderePlowin (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello

I live in the Dracut-Lowell area. Looking for work in this general vacinity.. Sidewalks, driveways, walkways. Can anybody help me out?

I'm working with a 2006 Vinson Suzuki 500cc 4wheeler with plow & winch..

Hayden Barbosa
978 833 2887
[email protected]


----------



## BIGRED1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Call NECC in Woburn Mass, they do the Burlington mall and alot of other big accounts. I am pretty sure they use 4 wheelers and just about anything else they can get.

New England Cleaning and Contracting

good luck


----------



## BelviderePlowin (Nov 15, 2005)

*thank you*

Thank You BIGRED.. I emailed them, and now I'm waiting for a response............. I hope they hurry supposed to have snow Monday!

Good Luck! Make that $$

Belvidere Plowing


----------

